# My Thai flower mantis has died - gutted



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm gutted 'shes' died. I only fed her yesterday. Shge was a L3 ad finally starting to grow bigger. She was only 2/3 inch long. They grow up to about 1 1/2 inches. She was great to watch....


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

sorry to hear that they can be quite delicate mantis, I have had a couple die, mine are doing alright at the moment though.


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

R.i.p


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

r.i.p


----------



## Surly (Aug 20, 2007)

r.i.p =(


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

R.i.p


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------

